# QGL - Quantum Graphite



## System (4 January 2014)

Valence Industries Limited (VXL) is in the business of mining, processing, selling and exporting the industrial mineral graphite to global markets.

The Company has an existing mine and processing plant that produced flake graphite from the early 1900's to 1993.

Valence Industries intends to restart its operations in early 2014 to become Australia's only graphite producer.

http://www.valenceindustries.com


----------



## pixel (24 April 2014)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01511409

VXL are about to sell unmarketable parcels. That may briefly limit upside of the price, but should be good in the long run. I hold mothers and opppies.


----------



## Craton (16 August 2014)

Ah, a graphite play.

Hmm, another to add to the watch list.


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

Craton said:


> Ah, a graphite play.
> 
> Hmm, another to add to the watch list.









A monster of a chart.

Ascending triangle, bursting through resistance, on an announcement.

Disclosure:
Not holding yet.


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

pixel said:


> ... I hold mothers and opppies.




How did you get opppies?

They aren't listed!


----------



## So_Cynical (16 August 2014)

burglar said:


> How did you get opppies?
> 
> They aren't listed!




Listed options (ASX:VXLO) issued by the Company. All listed options have an exercise price of 25 cents per share and expiry of 31 July 2016.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/markets/quotes/summary/VXLO/valence-industries-limited

Some Background

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/minerals/geological_survey_of_sa/commodities/graphite


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> Listed options (ASX:VXLO) issued by the Company ...





Thank you S_C

You are So_Correct.
I did a typo in the ASX :code.
Even with the correct code the ASX site is still giving me grief. 

Oh Well. That's life! :frown:


----------



## So_Cynical (16 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Thank you S_C
> 
> You are So_Correct.
> I did a typo in the ASX :code.
> ...




4 letter options have never worked for me on the ASX site, have never been able to get anything to show up that's why i linked to the SMH quote site.


----------



## pixel (17 August 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> 4 letter options have never worked for me on the ASX site, have never been able to get anything to show up that's why i linked to the SMH quote site.




I don't usually look for options on the ASX site, but check the relevant 3B reports.
They tell me exact numbers, expiry, and strike.

... and don't confuse those company options with ETOs. Radically different animals, the two.


----------



## burglar (17 August 2014)

pixel said:


> I don't usually look for options on the ASX site, but check the relevant 3B reports.
> They tell me exact numbers, expiry, and strike.
> 
> ... and don't confuse those company options with ETOs. Radically different animals, the two.




I've decided on the mothers, the opppies look a tad too pricey.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2014)

The new spp, pitched at 70cps, may have problems to get off the ground, given the recent price plunge.
Sad, really: VXL has such promising project parameters...




I don't hold VXL at this time; shall wait how the next few weeks pan out and focus on short-term swings.


----------



## pixel (2 July 2015)

The latest spp was pitched at 29c, and had even more problems. Approximately 10% has been taken up.
It's puzzling , given they're already selling the stuff. Are they trying to bite off too much?




Going by the chart, however, I seem to detect a basing pattern, based on which I have taken a speccie position. Let's see if the resistance at 27c comes into play...


----------



## System (14 July 2017)

On July 14th, 2017, Valence Industries Limited (VXL) changed its name and ASX code to Quantum Graphite Limited (QGL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 February 2022)

> _..... the suspension of trading in the Company’s securities was lifted and trading resumed on 14 December 2021. ..... the Company also concluded an equity issue of a further approximate 7.5 million shares raising $700,000 under a Prospectus dated 30 November 2021. _




_At end of year, the Company had 293,000,000 ordinary shares and 28,571,429 unlisted options on issue and 1,108 shareholders. The top 20 shareholders held 61.48% of the issued ordinary shares in the Company.  As at 31 December 2021 the Company held cash at bank of $1,768,230; As at 20 January 2022 the Company held cash at bank of $1,725,872.        _ 


*Uley 2: Further Technical Studies to meet increasing Graphite demand  *
The Company announced further studies to ensure the Company was better positioned to address the increasing demand forecasted by the market for Graphite production in the next 2 to 5 years. The studies announced are: 
(a) An expanded research and development program to support the further processing of our production, i.e., beyond that outlined in the Uley 2 feasibility study including to meet the needs of the Company’s joint venture with The Sunlands Co. Pty Ltd. The Company plans to undertake this study in the first half of calendar 2021 had been delayed mainly by disruptions caused by the pandemic. During the period the Company appointed thermal process engineers, ProTherm Systems (www.protherm.co.za) to supervise the testwork jointly with Lycopodium Minerals (www.lycopodium.com) to be conducted by Lycopodium Minerals preferred laboratory; and 
(b) Upgrading the feasibility study to ensure a direct path to the expansion of production to approximately 90,000 tonnes per annum.

*Joint Venture study of National Electricity Market requirement for Long Duration Storage*
                       In addition to the technical studies, the joint venture with Sunlands Co. commissioned a commercial study to estimate the Australia’s National Electricity Market (NEM) requirement for long duration energy storage and specifically the type of long storage solution offered by Sunlands Co. The results of this study will provide the data essential for the determination of the quantity of thermal storage media to be manufactured by the joint venture and thereby the estimated level of Uley 2 flake production to be supplied by the Company to the joint venture.

*Immediate Increase of the Company’s Reserves and Resources*
The final element of Company plans to meet the increasing demand for high purity, coarse flake Graphite is the exploration program for the growth in the Company’s reserves and resources.


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2023)

I selected QGL in the 2023 CY Tipping Comp.

QGL had a great run last year and I have a feeling it has more to run. Chart tells the story pretty well and time will tell if I'm right or not.


----------

